# How not to recruit new members



## RAMMIE (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=8841


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 5, 2009)

All i get is:  

You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons: 

?
lol


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 5, 2009)

Gam'ster said:


> All i get is:
> 
> You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...



Gotta register to read,


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 5, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Gotta register to read,



 Ohh yeah.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 5, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Gotta register to read,



OK, but that's not going to happen.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

Even registered I see nothing in there.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Even registered I see nothing in there.


Me too


----------



## Duxx (Jun 5, 2009)

Copy and paste for everybody!!


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

Heh, not allowing new members access to their WCG forum is a pretty bad way to recruit new members that's for sure!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Heh, not allowing new members access to their WCG forum is a pretty bad way to recruit new members that's for sure!



Hmm, I can see it just fine.  Interesting method to motivate participation. To each their own.


----------



## Baleful (Jun 5, 2009)

LMAO it was meant as more of a joke.  Guess some people get their panties all wadded up over silly things....

EDIT:  And for those of you that can't see it and ARE registered.... well you got problems.  That section/thread is open to all registered members.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

Baleful said:


> LMAO it was meant as more of a joke.  Guess some people get their panties all wadded up over silly things....
> 
> EDIT:  And for those of you that can't see it and ARE registered.... well you got problems.  That section/thread is open to all registered members.



Nope, no problems on my end.  Who's panties are in a bunch?  Anyways, these types of interforum threads aren't really needed are they?


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 5, 2009)

My account is still awaiting activation.
Its a slow night and im just in the thread for a laugh, curious as to what its about like.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 5, 2009)

How about this?....Subject closed


----------



## Baleful (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Nope, no problems on my end.  Who's panties are in a bunch?  Anyways, these types of interforum threads aren't really needed are they?



Sorry bud, wasn't meant as an insult to any one person.  That thread was and the content within was a joke, giving a few of our members a hard time.  Then I see this thread, which I don't know it's intentions, and felt I needed to shed some light on the matter.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 5, 2009)

Next one to post gets 5 points added to them. This thread has no purpose other than to start BS as soon as someone takes a comment wrong.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 5, 2009)

Let's avoid more drama fellas....thread is shut down.


----------

